# Show us YOUR Gurl!



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 5, 2003)

Yup! Title says it all!

Here's mine  ... Sweet 16 (+one )

Please, share Pics ... BUT nothing more


----------



## Trip (Jan 5, 2003)

HEY! Posting pictures of super-models doesn't count! 
I'll post pics of my dream girl tomorrow if she let's me take her picture at school. *LOVES HER!*


----------



## Dusky (Jan 5, 2003)

> Here's mine  ... Sweet 16 (+one)



If she's got an older sister, count me in for a double-date.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 5, 2003)

LOL Dusky! ... Sorry mate, she's the oldest of the Crop!  Trip ... haha, i'll look forward 2 see'in the pics... altho mind it in the bush, its cold, wet 'n' all...  ... and mind the leaves don't obscure the pics!


----------



## Sogni (Jan 5, 2003)

Man... this just ain't fair! Not everyone has one of those to post a picture of!  

Namely ME! lol 

But I think I'm beeing set up with someone a bit younger than me by - get this, her mom!  
Well, at least her mom already likes me - but I donno about blind dates/setups. 
LOL

Oh vey! I'm in trouble! LOL


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 5, 2003)

LOL Sogni! Hey!! ...i recognise you!  my ONLY buddy in the chat! < Sigh > 

...neyo walks off and sulks!

...anyhow bed for me ... Later peeps


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 5, 2003)

i dont have girls on my desktop... so i use these jaguars.. now having the july ones  

but i've done some girl desks on that same link too ^^^


----------



## Sogni (Jan 5, 2003)

I don't think that's what he meant Giaguara 
He meant "Post pictures of your girlfriend". heh 
Pictures and Desktops of girls - of course I have those!


----------



## Langley (Jan 5, 2003)

I have a Hotty (How I got her is beyoned me) but anyway I cannot show a picture because she also is a member>>>>I will be on the couch in 2 seconds flat


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 5, 2003)

she's a member? LOL, Well, WHOEVER You are ... we ask your permission ... please, can we have a pic?!... we'd love 2 see Langley beaten 2 a pulp, but i am feelin' generous 2day, and so we'd like it all 2 run Smoothly!  

Holla! 

Giaguara ... Yea, i meant ya gurlfriend / wife or whatever, not ya dream gurl! 

Neyo


----------



## kendall (Jan 6, 2003)

Ok, but don't tell her! 







And here , and here.

Enjoy.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *Giaguara ... Yea, i meant ya gurlfriend / wife or whatever, not ya dream gurl! *



NeYo .... [hint] my geek code!!! [/hint]



> r???@ x++*?


----------



## edX (Jan 6, 2003)

giaguarra - it's ok, if you want to show us your girl, you can. 

langley - how about a pic of both of you? then she can't completely complain. better yet - whoever langley's Gf is, why don't you post a pic of the 2 of you? 

but then i should talk - i'll post pics of me no problem but i feel very uncomfortable posting pics of others close to me, especially without their permission. so i understand where you're coming from langley.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2003)

of *my* girl?? *argh* ed...  isn't my my geek code clear enough?


----------



## edX (Jan 6, 2003)

you know i don't speak geek  

hey, i make no assumptions about anyone's sexuality. and even fewer judgements. so unless it's spelled out in english, i tend to expect anything in today's world. 

(i'm sure if i understood your sig and geek code i would probably have to edit it  )


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2003)

heh  ask sogni or hazmat to translate it 

i notice though ... most of the times i start to talk about unix and then say i don't like girls or that i have / had a bf they look like i was a gay... :-/ "what, you are a _girl_?"


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2003)

ed if i had something like   !!x++++***??  you probably would like to edit it...


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 6, 2003)

Giaguara
.... i am interested! .. Come on, What is all this geek code Stuff?! ... i get exactly 0% of it


----------



## Sogni (Jan 6, 2003)

Neyo, here's my code along with a decoder links and link to the main GeekCode site:
http://www.dtechnoart.com/~sogni/geekcode.php


----------



## Sogni (Jan 6, 2003)

Giaguara, I keep getting errors with your code on the decoder, so I've tried to edit it to stop getting the errors... but it does not seem right afterwards... 

This is my verson of your code - look at this and tell me if that's right:
-----BEGIN GEEK CODE BLOCK-----
Version: 3.1
GAT/IT/FA/CA d-+ s+:--(---) a?! C+++(++++) ULAS*+++$($$$) P(+) L+(---)
E(++) W+++ !N- !o+(!) K? !w++ O? M+++$ V- PS+ PE? Y+ PGP+++ t+ 5- X- !R
!tv-- b+ DI- !D G++++ e+++ h*@ r?@ x++*?
------END GEEK CODE BLOCK------

Cut from/to the ----- lines including those lines, and paste it here:
http://www.ebb.org/ungeek/


----------



## Sogni (Jan 6, 2003)

Ed, Giaguara's decoded "r???@ x++*?"



GEEK RELATIONSHIPS CODE [r?@]
Relationships? I don't even know what that is... But that varies...

GEEK SEX CODE [x++*?]
Female. I was once referred to as 'easy'. I have no idea where that might have come from though. I'm a pervert. It's none of your business what my sex life is like.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *heh  ask sogni or hazmat to translate it
> 
> i notice though ... most of the times i start to talk about unix and then say i don't like girls or that i have / had a bf they look like i was a gay... :-/ "what, you are a girl?" *



LOL!
I'd more more like "OMG!! You're a GIRL!!! Marry Me?" lol 
Kidding 
...or am I? 

Yeah, I've been looking for either an artistic geek or technical geek that loves looking like a geek... but MAN those are hard to find and stupid me stepped aside and let the last one (artistic geek) walk away from my arms (litterally!).


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2003)

... wait looking to decode that with eyes...

one second.. >>>> fire nrealy in kitchen, geeks are bad cooks when browsing ...


----------



## Sogni (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *one second.. >>>> fire nrealy in kitchen, geeks are bad cooks when browsing ...  *



OMG! You cook too???
*Drops jaw to floor*


*Needs to learn how to cook or get married soon before he dies of hunger!*  
*Goes off looking for something edible*


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2003)

sogni's version of me : 
-----BEGIN GEEK CODE BLOCK-----
Version: 3.1
GAT/IT/FA/CA d-+ s+:--(---) a?! C+++(++++) ULAS*+++$($$$) P(+) L+(---)
E(++) W+++ !N- !o+(!) K? !w++ O? M+++$ V- PS+ PE? Y+ PGP+++ t+ 5- X- !R
!tv-- b+ DI- !D G++++ e+++ h*@ r?@ x++*?
------END GEEK CODE BLOCK------

my: 
-----BEGIN GEEK CODE BLOCK-----
Version: 3.1.12b
GAT(IT/FA/CA)$  d-(+)  s+:--(+:---) a?(!) c+++(++++) ULAS*+++$($$$) P(+) L+(!L---) E(++) W+++ N-(!N) o+(!o) K?  !w++ O? M+++($$$) V- PS+ PE? Y+ PGP+++ t+ 5- X- !R !tv-- b+ DI- !D G++++ e+++ h*@ r???@ x++*?
------END GEEK CODE BLOCK------

Differences: VERSION. I am later. GAT(IT/FA/CA)$ = GAT transiting to (IT/FA/CA), will make $. d- transiting to +. s+:-- etc: to use only --- as second part is not clear enough. it refers only to wideness. a? transiting to !. --  L+(!L---) != dont want to know about it.  -- M+++($$$) = will make a lot of $$$ of it


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sogni _
> *OMG! You cook too???
> *Drops jaw to floor*
> 
> ...



i do sometimes remember to eat but often when my stomach makes noise i go to google for a manual or go to terminal "man stomach"


----------



## Sogni (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *sogni's version of me :
> -----BEGIN GEEK CODE BLOCK-----
> Version: 3.1
> ...



Actually double-checking the geek page mine's is 3.12... but Where is the .b version? Not at geekcode.com ?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sogni _
> *Ed, Giaguara's decoded "r???@ x++*?"
> 
> GEEK RELATIONSHIPS CODE [r?@]
> ...



nope. i don't know or remember but it varies and .. uh, i'm not saying anything.  

female. not been said easy AFIK ... well, UNIX just turns me on ...  my (=perversion?) apple logo is on theapplecollection  ...   it0s none of your business though unless you have a remote account to my mac...   (ups, too much said again)


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sogni _
> *Actually double-checking the geek page mine's is 3.12... but Where is the .b version? Not at geekcode.com ? *



nah! beta i don't like tha stable releases... a geekcode nightly build ...


----------



## kendall (Jan 6, 2003)

holy hole in a donut batman!

this thread has gotten way off topic.

btw, your geekcode doesn't decode cat.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sogni _
> *Neyo, here's my code along with a decoder links and link to the main GeekCode site:
> http://www.dtechnoart.com/~sogni/geekcode.php
> *



damn get that code offline!!! i was planning to release the decodifier as shareware!!!


----------



## Izzy (Jan 7, 2003)

Here's my beauty...looks amazing...no makeup needed.  I still pinch myself when I realize she is my girlfriend.


----------



## Izzy (Jan 7, 2003)

Here's a more recent shot from my trip to visit her during the holidays.  This is at Sheringham (in case any of you are familiar with England).


----------

